# dx for myomatous uterus



## yp (Oct 27, 2010)

Procedure was pelvic ultrasound.
Clinical history is menorrhagia.
Impression is myomatous uterus.

How would you code for this dx?


----------



## karilynn (Oct 27, 2010)

I would use 218.9 Leiomyoma of uterus, unspecified.


----------



## yp (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

